# What causes endomitritis?



## Penny4Them (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi all, My Ds arrived fast and furious on June 13








: but several days later I got very sick with 104.6 fever, chills and very unusual discharge. I went to the doc who said I had some endometriosis in my uterus that somehow got infected and developed endomitritis. Thankfully a 2 day hospital stay with some hefty IV abx got me well. I had a very healthy pregnancy and this really took me by surprise.

Does anyone know what causes endomitritis? There don't seem to be many threads about this. I have read that C/S or long-standing ruptured membranes can cause this, but neither of these were my case. I had rapid 70 minute labor. They barely had time to remove the bottom of the bed for delivery, so I am not sure how 'sterile" my birth was. I was only checked twice during delivery and my waters broke while pushing. Baby did have merconium, but he was fine. I'm just puzzled by this as it hit me out of the blue and I was so ill. Is endomitritis common after birth? Anything to do with merconium? Is there anything I should be watching for in my baby, or would he have been safe in the amniotic fluid?

Thanks for sharing.


----------

